# Anyone know / recommend a place to hire a machine to roast a [lamb/goat/camel



## jaydonny (Nov 13, 2011)

anyone know / recommend a place / caterer to hire a machine to roast a [lamb/goat/camel and supply a hog


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, that would be in the Halal section of the pig roasting machine shop


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

can you even get a whole hog here?? and if you could get hold of an imported one I'd imagine it would be extremely expensive. Plus it would be insensitive to roast it outside. You do know this is a Muslim country don't you?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

You forgot to include dog and horse on your list of potential animals to spit roast like a pig....ya know, seeing as you are being culturally sensitive nd all that......


----------



## jaydonny (Nov 13, 2011)

wandabug said:


> can you even get a whole hog here?? and if you could get hold of an imported one I'd imagine it would be extremely expensive. Plus it would be insensitive to roast it outside. You do know this is a Muslim country don't you?


you do know you can buy pork produce in Spinneys supermarkets !


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

jaydonny said:


> you do know you can buy pork produce in Spinneys supermarkets !


Imported bacon/sausages at a very inflated price.It is also kept in a totally separate area away from the rest of the supermarket so as to not offend anyone.. I doubt you are going to find an importer of a whole pig in a Muslim country. If you are thinking of roasting a whole pig outdoors I think you are going to get alot of complaints. Bit more obvious (and insulting) than a bacon bap! I really do worry about some people!!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I doubt you are going to find an importer of a whole pig in a Muslim country.


Not perfectly relevant, but a comment about ^^^

We had done a spit roast in Cairo (majority Muslim country). The pig was raised and supplied by locals. The entire event was organized by same.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Egypt is also a christian country (albeit a minority).


----------



## lennierehl (Nov 24, 2011)

*BBQ SPIT OVEN FOR HIRE (Rotisserie)-DUBAI*

Hi jaydonny!

I am responding on your post for renting a spit oven..

I have 2 spit roast machines available that would be perfect for this purpose. These machines operate with gas and can easily accommodate a whole lamb or a selection of meats.

If you are interested, please email me at [email protected] and will send you photo's of the oven for your reference and to discuss further.

Thanks

Lennie


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

jaydonny said:


> anyone know / recommend a place / caterer to hire a machine to roast a [lamb/goat/camel and supply a hog


How do you spit roast a camel??? I mean wouldn't the legs hit the ground when you turn it over the fire? or was the camel sitting when it was killed? logistic nightmare


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> How do you spit roast a camel??? I mean wouldn't the legs hit the ground when you turn it over the fire?


Cut the legs off first, I guess.

Even though I like game-meat, camel meat just doesn't "feel" appealing to me.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Egypt is also a christian country (albeit a minority).


I would wager that there are more christians in the UAE (Filipeno, westerners etc) than there are in Eygpt!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> I would wager that there are more christians in the UAE (Filipeno, westerners etc) than there are in Eygpt!


Yes but they are all expats not nationals.


----------

